# Nakajima Type 11 Geico FINISHED!!!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here it is, the Tamiya kit is now finished. This was a great kit and even the decals were user friendly.

On to the pics...



































































Agentsmith


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Very nice I like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Pretty awesome build


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you ilan benita and AMX1970!










Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

You nailed this one! Great job, very realisitc.
Steve


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Steve,
This model was a challange to finish and have it still look interesting because of the overall green camo scheme. I used various shades of green paint to highlight random panels on the uppersurfaces to represent some paint fading. I also used some careful airbrush work to blend in the decals to better match the fading I did on the uppersurfaces.

Agentsmith


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, that came out really nice!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The subtlety of weathering is amazing. You've given me something to shoot for on my next airplane.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks walsing and John!

Painting/weathering models is the part of model building I enjoy the most, its a chance to add a bit of life to a blob of plastic.


Agentsmith


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Darn fine build.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks tiking, your comment is appreciated!

Agentsmith


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

agentsmith,

This is an excellent build! The paint job is outstanding and very realistic. The photgraphy is very good as well. Thanks for sharing.

Phillip1


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

agentsmith said:


> Thanks walsing and John!
> 
> Painting/weathering models is the part of model building I enjoy the most, its a chance to add a bit of life to a blob of plastic.
> 
> ...


Stunning _'blob of plastic' _Agentsmith! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Methinks we really enjoy looking at the results of what you enjoy-- your painting and weathering is just incredible at times, and as John P. notes, very inspirational for us-- Thanks also, for the excellent photography, that shows it all so very well. Decals really look like they were painted on.

I'll have to do a little research on the Geico-- are those machine gun barrels protruding behind the canopy? Oh yeah!-- Thanks also for 'the proof', if you will, of how well the Tamiya tape works on that canopy-- looks like real metal framing!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments on my work Phillip1 and Schwinnster!

If you liked the weathering on this model you will really like whats coming up next, its a 1/32 scale Fw 190D-9 and will get some extra heavy weathering of an aircraft operated on the Eastern front in 1945.

Yes those are weapons pointing upwards on the rear fuselage, the Nakajima would fly under and to the rear of its victims...many bombers crews never knew what hit them.

By the way, the Nakajima was known as the Gekko, not Geico. I was joking around!:drunk:


Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great surface finish and weathering, excellent as usual.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Cro-Magnon Man!

Here is one more pic of this model...









I found a standing Japanese pilot figure in one of my other Tamiya kits and have spent a little time cleaning it up and getting ready for painting, I want to finish the pilot figure and use it in a few more pics of the Nakajima.

Agentsmith


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Great build and well painted


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Grahamjohn!

Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

those exhausts are extra sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Jafo!

There might be another Japanese plane I will be building this year, not sure which one it will be just yet.

Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The plane is the Gekkou or "Moonlight" not Geico which is an insurance company. The US name for it was "Irving". The upward firing cannons were taken from the German "Jazz Music" arrangement used on the Bf. 110 night fighters. The same layout was used in the Dinah, Judy and other Japanese interceptors.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks djnick66,
I am very well aware of the actual name of the aircraft I modeled and was joking around with the 'Geico' name, I thought it was obvious enough to where everybody could see that...but I guess not!:tongue:


Agentsmith


----------

